# Ghost Clock by Wendell Castle



## LoriF

I enjoyed this article and thought you might as well. Original post found here: http://thefurniturerecord.wordpress.com/2014/05/11/sam-maloof-hes-dead-too/


















*Wendell Castle* one of the fathers of the American Studio Furniture Movement. Born 1932; resides in Scottsville, NY.
*Ghost Clock* 1985 bleached Honduras mahogany and stain.

At first glance, Ghost Clock appears to be a grandfather clock hidden by a large white sheet tied with a rope. A closer look, however, reveals a masterful deception: this entire sculpture was hand-carved from a single block of laminated mahogany. With meticulous detail, Castle re-created in wood the contours of soft, supple cloth, then completed the illusion by bleaching the "drapery" white and staining the base of the "clock" a walnut brown. This work is the last in a series of thirteen clocks the artist created in the 1980s; unlike the others, it lacks an inner mechanism. Its haunting stillness and silence suggest eternity-the absence of time.

_


----------



## mojapitt

I always enjoy learning more history of our craft. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cmaxnavy

Castle is a Rochester native and much of his work is on display at the Memorial Art Gallery (University of Rochester). Good stuff! I'm trying to catch up!!!! http://www.rochester.edu/pr/Review/#3

Thanks for posting.


----------



## helluvawreck

That is a wonderful piece of art. I don't see how the sheet was done so realistically.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------

